# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Marle's Taipei Meng Quan Tong Lu Trip

## marle

Hi guys, 

Went there for a holiday trip and besides sightseeing and shopping, managed to find abit of time to travel there. Apologies if the pictures aren't exactly very clear!

Enjoy!


The location is at Meng Quan Tong Lu, so i assumed it was around Meng Quan. I took the MRT to Meng Quan Xi Lu station and the place was very far away from the MRT. In fact, i think if i take the MRT to another station on another line(i forgot which one already), it would have been nearer.


Finally! Paid NT 150 for cab fare from the MRT station. Singlish -"Nb".


Can you imagine the joy in me when i see 10 plus "Shui Zhu Guan" on the same street. It felt like finding a gold mine.


My all time favourite. Crystal reds, going really cheap, look below for the price. 


Crown Mosuras mixed in a tank of crystal red shrimps with all grades going for 100NT only, approximate $5 each for all grades! Shoot me! LETS ALL DO A MASS ORDER!

----------


## marle



----------


## marle

Posted this in dedication of my commando as she finds the name very amusing.

----------


## marle



----------


## marle

Did you go "***" like when i saw them the first time? cute.




Off-topic, sorry! But cats there are much cheaper.


More coming!

----------


## marle

there are tarantulas too..

i like this series of tortoises..

----------


## marle



----------


## marle

When i took this picture, the owner went "this tank is going to be in ADA'09"


Very decent

----------


## marle



----------


## blue33

Thanks for sharing!  :Well done:   :Smile:

----------


## marle



----------


## marle

If anyone of you guys out there play Dota, this will be categorized under "Godlike".

----------


## marle

Fish God.

----------


## marle

its very hard to identify the apistos there for a newbie like me especially when they call them in chinese names.

----------


## marle



----------


## marle

And that concludes my trip! Worth going? YES!!!

----------


## genes

Great pictures! 

For your dwarf cichlids pictures there are as follows
1- Pelvicachromis sp.
2- Apistogramma elizabethae
3 - Apistogramma bitaeniata

Earlier on the red red specimen is an Apistogramma viejita.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

> [IMG]
> 
> When i took this picture, the owner went "this tank is going to be in ADA'09"
> [


I wish you got better photo for this one? look like very nice tank.  :Grin:

----------


## marle

> I wish you got better photo for this one? look like very nice tank.


Nope, i couldn't take pictures from inside as the owner is sending the tank for ADA competition.

----------


## SCOPE

Great pictures. They explained well on Taiwan LFS & the fishes that they carry.
Those exotic frogs look interesting.

----------


## kendrick_86

bro marle, did you buy back any crs?

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

I miss those pac man frogs

----------


## marle

> bro marle, did you buy back any crs?


i didn't buy any! Currently keeping apistos in a planted tank now.

----------


## es88k

For those guys who are going to visit Taiwan, the name is 
Min Quan Dong Lu, wu duan 
Min Quan (east , 5th section)
民權東路,五段 enjoy.... I know I will be there !!!
Thanks Marle.

----------


## Kenng

Crown Mosuras mixed in a tank of crystal red shrimps with all grades going for 100NT only, approximate $5 each for all grades! Shoot me! LETS ALL DO A MASS ORDER![/QUOTE]

Anyone know how we can order from them? I want the crowns that that price.

----------

